# Supplements and vitamin must haves.



## Thatgoodfellow (Aug 12, 2018)

What vitamins and supplements do you guys take everyday or swear by? Obviously protein maybe amino acids and a one a day. 
Do you guys recommend fish oil daily?
I don't usually take aminos but i have found the amino energy companies are making is a good substitute for slamming energy drinks during the morning and day as I don't drink coffee during the summer months.


----------



## Spongy (Aug 12, 2018)

BCAAs are useless and a waste of money.

I take a multi, fish oil, coq10, and E/C when cutting.  That's about it.  Oh, creatine too.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 12, 2018)

multi ,fish oil,protein powder,coq10 just like my man spongy


----------



## Dbolitarian (Aug 12, 2018)

Multi, b6, b12, bcomp, fish or.krill
CoQ10, baby aspirin , hbcd ...essential aminos, casein.. 
Pre workout 
Occasionally.creatine 


And the best one

Food


----------



## Chillinlow (Aug 12, 2018)

Spongy said:


> BCAAs are useless and a waste of money.
> 
> I take a multi, fish oil, coq10, and E/C when cutting.  That's about it.  Oh, creatine too.



Same except E/C no for me.

And I cycle on / off creatine


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Aug 12, 2018)

I know im gonna waste my money  energy anyways so I figure I can at least try and be somewhat healthy about it with the energy aminos. How much fish oil do you take daily? And I'll have to look into coq10 seems like it is pretty good for heart health.


----------



## Viduus (Aug 12, 2018)

Fish oil, coq10, Vit D and Magnesium are my staples.

I generally only use the above but other things I’ve played with are:

Cutting multi (if limited variety of food) and briefly dabble with yohimbine hcl and e/c

Trying RYR and potassium for blood pressure but I’ll likely drop that soon.

BCAAs are over priced and useless but I do keep some to flavor my water when cutting. It’s basically a fake sugar to my brain. (Yes I know it’s obviously not - you get my point)


----------



## Viduus (Aug 12, 2018)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> I know im gonna waste my money  energy anyways so I figure I can at least try and be somewhat healthy about it with the energy aminos. How much fish oil do you take daily? And I'll have to look into coq10 seems like it is pretty good for heart health.



Jin’s big on high amounts amounts so search for his threads. I take 6 grams of liquid Carlson’s. Best value for the money.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Aug 12, 2018)

Food the best one of all! I always used to tell myself I don't need all these supplements because I should be getting everything through a well rounded diet. Easier said than done when you're trying to maintain so many things.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Aug 12, 2018)

Cool I'll check out Carlson's does seem decently priced. Hopefully the fish burps are minimal.


----------



## Chillinlow (Aug 13, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Jin’s big on high amounts amounts so search for his threads. I take 6 grams of liquid Carlson’s. Best value for the money.



yea while on tren 

if
blood pressure is good stupid to take more  then a gram a day imo

one in the am and one in the pm


----------



## Viduus (Aug 13, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> yea while on tren
> 
> if
> blood pressure is good stupid to take more  then a gram a day imo
> ...



My BP was crazy high and I’m finally off the meds now. Fish oil, more water and lifting seems to have done the trick.


----------



## Jin (Aug 13, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> yea while on tren
> 
> if
> blood pressure is good stupid to take more  then a gram a day imo
> ...



Why?

10char


----------



## BrotherJ (Aug 13, 2018)

Multi, fish oil, Vit D. Took Glucosamine for awhile but never noticed a difference in joint/shoulder pain. Take CBD in various ways now - seems to help with sleep along with ZMA and a melatonin. The rest is food.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 14, 2018)

i take amino 2222 to get protein when eating low protein meals.  B6, fish oil, flax oil, digestive enzymes, than standard whey.  Myprotein & NOW vitamin mainly


----------



## Chillinlow (Aug 14, 2018)

Jin said:


> Why?
> 
> 10char



Not on a cycle if someone needs to constantly take more then 2 grams (a gram in the morning and one at
night), I just feel most people might look at their diet and lifestyle to lower their blood pressure. I don’t believe it’s a solution more of a bandaid. Just like most meds are a bandaid find the root cause and attack it.


----------



## Jin (Aug 15, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> Not on a cycle if someone needs to constantly take more then 2 grams (a gram in the morning and one at
> night), I just feel most people might look at their diet and lifestyle to lower their blood pressure. I don’t believe it’s a solution more of a bandaid. Just like most meds are a bandaid find the root cause and attack it.



I have been medicated for hypertension since 14 years old. From that time through age 19 I was swimming 5 hours a day and single digit bodyfat. I've had every test available to determine the root cause of my hypertension. Unknown.

You tend to have strong opinions and present them as factual. Your answer above is more thorough than your initial and I think it is more accurate (or at least shows good logic behind it). It should have been what you said at first. 

As members we need to be careful of what information we put out there. You never know who is reading.


----------



## Chillinlow (Aug 15, 2018)

Jin said:


> I have been medicated for hypertension since 14 years old. From that time through age 19 I was swimming 5 hours a day and single digit bodyfat. I've had every test available to determine the root cause of my hypertension. Unknown.
> 
> You tend to have strong opinions and present them as factual. Your answer above is more thorough than your initial and I think it is more accurate (or at least shows good logic behind it). It should have been what you said at first.
> 
> As members we need to be careful of what information we put out there. You never know who is reading.



Exactly my point, people see you taking 6 grams and think that will work for them it might and might not. But if I’m a new guy and some ripped ass dude takes 6 grams I’m more likely to try it. And I’ll admit I usually post what sounds as a opinions and don’t usually ever spend time giving a source to my reasoning. I know I should try harder it’s hard because most the time people do what they want not what’s logical.


----------



## Jin (Aug 15, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> Exactly my point, people see you taking 6 grams and think that will work for them it might and might not. But if I’m a new guy and some ripped ass dude takes 6 grams I’m more likely to try it. And I’ll admit I usually post what sounds as a opinions and don’t usually ever spend time giving a source to my reasoning. I know I should try harder it’s hard because most the time people do what they want not what’s logical.



I take high doses of fish oil to reduce my blood pressure. If a new guy reads that and wants to reduce his blood pressure and takes high dose fish oil, most likely his blood pressure will decrease. I put out good information on an important health issue. I'm unsure why you have an issue with this.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 15, 2018)

None.....


----------



## Viduus (Aug 15, 2018)

Jin said:


> I take high doses of fish oil to reduce my blood pressure. If a new guy reads that and wants to reduce his blood pressure and takes high dose fish oil, most likely his blood pressure will decrease. I put out good information on an important health issue. I'm unsure why you have an issue with this.



One good thing about his place is that we tend to imply the source of information whether it’s personnel experience or some study. (Rip Vision) In this case I trusted Jin’s personal experience and had the same outcome. 

I was already on a Spongy diet for months and training 5+ times a week. My BF% was in a good place compared to “normal” people. There wasn’t more I could do diet or training wise and I wanted to avoid taking the meds as much as possible. To be far, I’m not sure if it was the extra fish oil or not since it may have been my body catching up to the changed lifestyle. Either way, the end result is I’ve been able to come off my BP meds for now. 

We might be the only two cases of it but I’m curious to see if anyone else has the same experience.

(respecting your concerns CL but I wanted to support it with my personal experience)

(also an important point, extra water was an important part of brining my BP down as well. Thanks to POBs water post)


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 15, 2018)

most people do not realize how good fish oil is for ones BP.  Especially once you get up to a big dose of it.


----------



## JAXNY (Aug 16, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> most people do not realize how good fish oil is for ones BP.  Especially once you get up to a big dose of it.



What Brand are you using.


----------



## Gadawg (Aug 16, 2018)

2tbsp of olive oil per day has been shown to greatly reduce bp as well. Easy to add to a protein shake if you do that. Many other benefits as well. Nothing Ive done my entire life has been able to remove me from a lisinopril dose but I dont know why anyone would worry about taking one if it seemed necessary. ACE inhibitors literally have no risks in taking them unless you are one of the extremely rare people whose body cant acclimate to them. 

PS- Ive been on lisinopril for close to 15 years and Ive varied greatly in bodyweight, bodyfat, and exercise. Im currently at 236lbs and can run a sub 6 minute mile but still need lisinopril.


----------



## Viduus (Aug 16, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> most people do not realize how good fish oil is for ones BP.  Especially once you get up to a big dose of it.



Carlson’s liquid - orange flavor. Price per gram is much better the others. Most brands have “filler” so you have to look closely for the exact amount of Omega 3s.


----------



## Damian (Aug 17, 2018)

I must say i do not usually take aminos but i have found the amino energy companies are making is a good substitute for slamming energy drinks during the morning and day as i don't drink coffee during the summer months...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 17, 2018)

Damian said:


> I must say i do not usually take aminos but i have found the amino energy companies are making is a good substitute for slamming energy drinks during the morning and day as i don't drink coffee during the summer months...



Why are they a good substitute for energy drinks?


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 17, 2018)

JAXNY said:


> What Brand are you using.



Now vitamin brand for a lot of it.  Whey and other workout supps from places spongy rec's


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 17, 2018)

Coromega Fish Oil - 10g's daily
Naringin
Baby aspirin
As many anti oxidants as I can get
Multi vitamin


----------



## Viduus (Aug 18, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> Now vitamin brand for a lot of it.  Whey and other workout supps from places spongy rec's



Any specific reason for “Now”? I’m always curious which brands have been tested or have something to back them up. Protein brands are much easier for me to judge.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 20, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Any specific reason for “Now”? I’m always curious which brands have been tested or have something to back them up. Protein brands are much easier for me to judge.



they have good stuff at decent prices.  Its hard to find a company that is clear, pure for a decent buck.  I know people can find negative sh!t on them, but i like them


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Aug 20, 2018)

I bought some Carlson's that was half price because it expires this month( didn't realize till after i got it). How long do you think it will be good for? I have it in the fridge.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Aug 20, 2018)

Multi, zinc, magnesium, fish oil, vitamin d/d3, creatine, whey, ashwaghanda


----------



## Viduus (Aug 20, 2018)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> I bought some Carlson's that was half price because it expires this month( didn't realize till after i got it). How long do you think it will be good for? I have it in the fridge.



I don’t refrigerate mine but the bottle is usually gone in about a month or so. (Never thought to...)


----------



## Chillinlow (Aug 21, 2018)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> I bought some Carlson's that was half price because it expires this month( didn't realize till after i got it). How long do you think it will be good for? I have it in the fridge.



You will be good for awhile it’s not milk or yogurt


----------



## TypeRMan (Sep 17, 2018)

*A multivitamin is key.*


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Sep 17, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> You will be good for awhile it’s not milk or yogurt




Ya it's still good. Going through it quicker then I thought initially


----------

